# Throw me your weirdest documentaries



## Godzilla (Nov 4, 2019)

I love documentaries, however I feel like I’ve exhausted my resources for weird and wacky documentaries that make you say, “what the fuck is wrong with people?” 
Please link documentaries for me to enjoy. 




P.S. they don’t have to be good documentaries


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's the trailer for one I saw on Netflix the other day called "For the Birds" about a woman who was hoarding fowl.  Crazy ending.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 5, 2019)

"What the Bleep Do We Know?"


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 21, 2019)

My girlfriend and I marathonned every season of 600 lb life on hulu and absolutely lost every last shred of hope we had left for humanity


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 21, 2019)

Now playing on Disney+:  "Winged Seduction: Birds of Paradise" 
National Geographic presents the mating practices of the birds of paradise.
Uncensored.


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 26, 2019)

I saw both of those bird docs!  
A Certain Kind of Death....informative, shocking, sad. 
Worth watching A Certain Kind Of Death - The Documentary Network


----------

